

Orbvious Interest (aka chromeril) sneaks in adware - jmedwards
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/orbvious-interest/bkikpncfbjndhfkipijhdoddiadaipaa/reviews?hl=en

======
jmedwards
This happened to be about a week ago (that I noticed) - nasty popover 'you
might be interested in buying this stuff because you're viewing this page'.

Interesting that the repository has been locked up, too:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromeril/](https://code.google.com/p/chromeril/)

Money-grab by the creator, or a hijack?

